# Does the study hinder or help your martial arts?



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 19, 2009)

Most of the time I log on I see the new threads and alot of it is in the Study or its subcatagory. I see debates, heated exchanges and personal shots. It makes me so sick sometimes I don't even want to be on this site.

Does the study help you in your martial arts or life?

Does it hinder your training or cause conflict in your life?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 19, 2009)

I am in agreement with the feelings that the drek that swills about in the Study engenders. I am also in agreement that the energy people expend in there means that the forums that the site is supposed to be about see less traffic.

It's existence, however, only has an impact on my life because of the role I play on the site. As a Moderator, I cannot simply put the worst offenders on ignore and I cannot choose not to read the threads that burn, seemingly eternally, in there.

That means that I get to enjoy the vista of a number of people acting at (what I hope) is their worst almot everyday. Now that does have an effect on you as a person, daft as it sounds; it is just the same as being immersed in any negative environment.

For other, non-Staff, members of the board, tho', I would hope that it is not such a deterrent to their visiting as all that. After all, they can elect not to got here and so are untouched by it - and there are some discussions that go on in there that are interesting and open. 

Of course, it may well be that new people coming in click the New Posts link, dip their electronic spoon into the bowl of intolerant, shortsighted and partisan soup and decide to go elsewhere. We can't know that because they don't post and don't register.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 19, 2009)

I am a mod but I have to say that I stay away from the study much of the time. I joined the forum way back in time when Martial arts where discussed and we had no study , and I kind of liked it like that. 
I have no problem with those that post more often in the study than in the martial arts section but often wonder why they are on a martial arts forum not a political one.
As for dose it interfere with my practice of the arts. NOPE not one little bit


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 19, 2009)

tshadowchaser said:


> I have no problem with those that post more often in the study than in the martial arts section but often wonder why they are on a martial arts forum not a political one.


 
I tell ya what... and this is NOT a shot at the site, the site management and policies, Bob, or anyone else...

BUT... The Section of the board that pertains to my art attracts a lot of... "colorful charactors"... and has by and large been abandoned by most of the serious, knowlageable students, and masters of our art, who were here when I joined, and part of the reason I joined. Since then too much touchy feely you gotta be nice and accept the "Im a Kug Makedup Ninja" or "my genderswapping wannabeninjamaster with no teaching credentials is the only one who really knows the truth and I dont have to tell you more its a sekret" B.S. has driven them to boards more in touch with what we do. That said, *I* still feel I have common ground and many long time posters here, so I don't wanna abandon the place like they did for other forums, So I post more often in the non-MA areas of the board. The Study, the Locker Room, etc, giving input in the other areas as I can. *shrug*


----------



## grydth (Apr 19, 2009)

Probably a little of both. 

Time spent debating Study issues could be spent practicing... yet we are not one dimensional beings, either. On the other hand, I may visit originally to debate a Study thread and wind up seeing/reading/posting on several Chinese MA or general MA threads.


----------



## elder999 (Apr 19, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Most of the time I log on I see the new threads and alot of it is in the Study or its subcatagory. I see debates, heated exchanges and personal shots. It makes me so sick sometimes I don't even want to be on this site.
> 
> Does the study help you in your martial arts or life?
> 
> Does it hinder your training or cause conflict in your life?


 
For me, personally, dicussing martial arts on line can be fun and interesting, but not always fruitful-even with video, it's easy to misunderstand and be misunderstood. At any rate, my posting has remained divided abou 50-50 between the Study, and everything else....

as for the Study, it does help me in martial arts and life, and it doesn't hinder my training-*or cause me any conflicts.* This last is important:_it's only the Internet_. Doesn't put food on my table, don't really have to live with any of the people I disagreee with, maybe even never have to see them. If it bothers me-or my behavior bothers me-I can just turn it off, and stay away.

On the other hand, it's a good thing to discuss current events and to see other's viewpoints on pertinent issues, and try to reach some understanding of their viewpoint. Fact is, I do have to deal with people that I don't agree with, or people who's viewpoints are more than a little disturbing or just vastly different from mine: I did a search at an airport about 6 years ago, and it was notable because the two airport police who accompanied me insisted on prostletyzing the entire time-pointing out how important it was that I be a Chrisitian and be "saved" because of the good work I was doing. I could tune them out, and even tell them to shut up (because they were interfering with how I was doing my job, not because of what they were saying) but I can't very well go about "turning" off or setting everyone I disagree with that I encounter in person to "Ignore." :lol:

Lastly, the Study is a good place to practice perfecting my character-at least I've come to view it that way. I have the fortunate, or unfortunate position of always thinking I'm right-*because I usually am* :lol:. Consequently, I don't tolerate dissent very well, or seek concensus-I usually determine what the best path forward is, and put everyone to work implementing it. THis works real well in my work life, especially in emergency situations, but not so well in personal interactions, or in discussions like those that take place in the Study-although, there are some viewpoints here that I just won't ever see eye to eye on, I might not otherwise get to interact with people that hold those viewpoints, and we all at least have one thing in common: a love for martial arts.

_*Hitotsu! Jinkaku kansei ni tsutomuru koto:*We will strive to perfect our character_-Shotokan dojo kun....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2009)

At the risk of royally pissing off some 8th, 9th, 10th and 23rd dans out there.... 

This site allows all non-staff members to use a feature called "ignore" that removed those whose comments offend from your view. One needs only the discipline to make a couple of clicks, then not go back and peek.  Sadly, that isn't enough, we are expected to take one pompous ***'s opinion over another pompous *** as to what is the right way to break a brick or a stick or bust a head. These people who demand so loudly that we keep the frauds off the site, also usually are too cheap to drop $20 on us to fund this, yet often charge $100-200/hr for privates. The KMA people threaten to sue everytime you mention they someone they hate, the Ninjas get their pjs in a knot whenever someone not in the current "cool people" list is mentioned, the FMA guys threaten to kill you, and so on.  I've lost count on how many so called "masters" have left because we don't let them insult, swear or browbeat us, or because we don't kiss their *** to their liking. Of course, god help us if we were to act like they do here in their own school. See, that's disrespectful, that's not "martial", etc.  I know of 3 high level kenpo masters who won't sign up here simply because I'm not a paid member of their organizations. I know several Arnis masters who won't sign up here because I trained under someone they have issues with. I know a few who won't sign up because I don't have a black belt.  Seeing a trend in the "any excuse" list here?

Often cited is how we "bend over and kiss the *** of the frauds".  Because we don't let people turn every single ****ing thread into a demand for credentials, or a rehash of a dried up rehashing of a horse so dead the Egyptians had mumified it. Because we insist that you not bang on the table and make demands like an angry Soviet PM. Because -we- don't demand a DNA scan and sniff the poop of everyone coming in with a fancy title or claim of being "martial arts god".  Funny thing....the real frauds, even under our current "roll out the welcome mat" policy (as I saw some of our former members say elsewhere) don't last long here. We get 1, they wilt under even the limited questioning we do allow, and they leave. Or they get banned after showing their true maturity. 

The Study is here, like the joke area, like the newsletter, like the womans area, like a dozen areas, for those who want them.  Don't want them? Stay out of them. Don't like someone, either use the Ignore feature, or have the discipline to not react and lash out when they say something that pisses you off. 

I find the arguments and discussions here to be interesting. Sometimes I don't like them, sometimes I don't like the topic, on a few occasions I flat out hated the topic. Y'all still got to discuss it. Does some of it get tiring? Yep. Does some of it disappoint or discourage? Yup.  Stop reading it then, and focus on the other parts that make ou feel better. I don't go into bars because I don't like them...But I'm happy to let others enjoy them.

This site's pretty open, and if you can act like an adult, you can say quite a lot here. No one is forced to open any threads in any area they don't like, and I know we have hundreds of members who focus on their art areas and who tune out all the "noise". I know we have hundreds who come here to put their feet up an shoot the **** who avoid the art areas but who live in the study/lockerroom or game areas.  It's all good.  Just don't live on the site, balance that with real training time, maybe with some of the folks you met on here....seems alot of people ind new training partners, or friends through here.  

Kinda why we're here.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 19, 2009)

everybody poops.

thats why every house has a toilet

MT has the study


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2009)

...Actually, that's why we have The Great Debate.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2009)

I was really burnt out a while back and for that reason and a few RL issues I basically fell off the MT Earth.  It was a good thing for me, I needed it.

Today is basically my first day back.  I am finding the site refreshing again and enjoying the exchange of ideas.

Basically if someone sick and tired of seeing it, do what Bob suggested or just take a vacation.  It will do them a whole lot of good.

Nothing here on MT should sicken someone so much that they don't want to be here.  If it is then perhaps they should be focusing more on their real life then letting the things being said on an internet forum upset them so.  It is just not worth it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've lost count on how many so called "masters" have left because we don't let them insult, swear or browbeat us, or because we don't kiss their *** to their liking. Of course, god help us if we were to act like they do here in their own school. See, that's disrespectful, that's not "martial", etc. I know of 3 high level kenpo masters who won't sign up here simply because I'm not a paid member of their organizations. I know several Arnis masters who won't sign up here because I trained under someone they have issues with. I know a few who won't sign up because I don't have a black belt. Seeing a trend in the "any excuse" list here?
> 
> Often cited is how we "bend over and kiss the *** of the frauds". Because we don't let people turn every single ****ing thread into a demand for credentials, or a rehash of a dried up rehashing of a horse so dead the Egyptians had mumified it. Because we insist that you not bang on the table and make demands like an angry Soviet PM. Because -we- don't demand a DNA scan and sniff the poop of everyone coming in with a fancy title or claim of being "martial arts god". Funny thing....the real frauds, even under our current "roll out the welcome mat" policy (as I saw some of our former members say elsewhere) don't last long here. We get 1, they wilt under even the limited questioning we do allow, and they leave. Or they get banned after showing their true maturity.


 
Like I said above Bob, none of that was meant as an Insult to the site... I get where you are coming from... All I meant, was that with maybe 1 or 2 exceptions all of the ranking "trustworthy" voices in our art (maybe more, I dont know who all the Genbukan guys are in their hierarchy) having left because they were fed up with the crap (right or wrong, I'm not gonna judge) there isn't a lot of info going around, and it seems to be the trend that you ask and are answered with "Ask your teacher" (which Id be supprised if it wasnt code for "how the hell do I know")...  *BUT I LIKE MARTIAL TALK* so I post more in other areas.  Thats all I'm saying.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 19, 2009)

If realizing that people have varying beliefs is a BAD thing then perhaps the study isnt the place for you. If you want the world to be all rainbows and daisys where everybody always gets along...well...good luck.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Any time I spend in the study isn't any time I'd be training. The Study is my bribe to get the housework done ( I hate housework and wonder why when three of us live in the house I'm the only one who seems to actually do it! but thats a whole 'nother argument lol) I will log on have a look through everything on the new posts section ( I read very fast, type fast too) then if theres an argument I want to have in the study I'll post something, go away make beds, hoover floors etc etc then come back post something else and so I get my housework done!! Brilliant!
Like Lisa though I've been away for 12 days down in lovely Cornwall so I'm having a catch up. I missed you all but as Lisa says it's nice to come back and find things are fresh.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2009)

Wasn't taking it as a criticism of the site. I wish more of the experienced voices would stick around, but I can't make em, and I'm not going to boot everyone they have issues with, just because.. which is often the thing.  I get tired of the "I can't post that, someone might quote me later" crap.  Stay off the internet then.  I post my photos all over the place, and send dozens of take-down notices when they are misused by others. Part of the game, y'know.  

But if posting on a web board is interfering with your training well.....time to log off and hit the mats.  The art politics spoiled it alot faster for me, than the politics politics did. I think that's why out Meets are so much fun. No org politics, just good people, good training, and good fun.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob, I have you on ignore so I don't know what you said. But I bet it was GOOD.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 19, 2009)

If I wanna post something, I post something, if I'ver had too much, I just thank the posts I like( which don't all have to be of the same viewpoint BTW) and move on.

I get burned out of how the country's going to hell, that's why me and Bill Mattocks do our Duelling "With Apologies To" threads of 80's song covers


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I am in agreement with the feelings that the drek that swills about in the Study engenders. I am also in agreement that the energy people expend in there means that the forums that the site is supposed to be about see less traffic.



I definitely think it takes away from arts-related posts.

On the other hand, if it wasn't here then the many of the same topics would end up "leaking" into the arts-related areas.

On the other other hand, after 8 (!) years I've posted on just about every martial arts topic I am knowledgeable on and many that I'm not, and less and less often feel compelled to repeat things for new users. That's the nature of the net.

Oh, and WB, *Lisa*!

It _is_ nice to be able to discuss these things where people share the same jargon! You can use martial arts analogies freely. "See, Israel and Palestine is kind of like the Parker and Tracy Kenpo branches..."


----------



## seasoned (Apr 19, 2009)

You know the old adage about, religion and politics. For this reason I stay clear. I do love Martial Arts, and think that is what draws people here to MT, with all the rest, just something for everyone. All in all, this is one heck of a place to not only acquire an addiction, but at the same time try to quench it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 19, 2009)

I tend to not contribute to the study.  I didn't always.  the problem was, I found some people so insulting in their righteousness that I actually could not see past it and be willing to engage in other discussions with them.  It's not a matter of simply having differences of opinions.  It was a matter of being truly insulting, and pompous and self-righteous in the process.  I feel like the study is where people often let their true colors show.  Because of this, there are a couple of people for whom I simply do not have any respect and with whom I will not engage in any discussion whatsoever.  And it's too bad, because prior to that, we had engaged in reasonable discussions about martial arts issues.

It does leave a bad taste in the mouth, and it's caused me to consider taking an extended and possibly permanent vacation from martial talk.  I've taken short breaks in the past and that's helped, but sometimes I feel like the study sort of poisons the site and it can leak into other areas.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Study is there.  It keeps some of the headaches out of the rest of the site.  I read a few threads there, if the topics interest me, or if they're called to staff attention.  I don't spend a lot of time in The Study.  (I think most of my non-staff posting is in General Martial Arts.)

The Study is there if you want it.  You don't have to go there...


----------



## K-man (Apr 19, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> I tend to not contribute to the study. I didn't always. the problem was, I found some people so insulting in their righteousness that I actually could not see past it and be willing to engage in other discussions with them. It's not a matter of simply having differences of opinions. It was a matter of being truly insulting, and pompous and self-righteous in the process. I feel like the study is where people often let their true colors show. Because of this, there are a couple of people for whom I simply do not have any respect and with whom I will not engage in any discussion whatsoever. And it's too bad, because prior to that, we had engaged in reasonable discussions about martial arts issues.
> 
> It does leave a bad taste in the mouth, and it's caused me to consider taking an extended and possibly permanent vacation from martial talk. I've taken short breaks in the past and that's helped, but sometimes I feel like the study sort of poisons the site and it can leak into other areas.


I agree with your sentiments. I have found that some members try to keep an interesting discussion bubbling but others just try to hijack the thread and beat others into submission. I would love to explore more complex issues within the martial arts but it becomes very difficult when others try to *impose* their beliefs rather than engage in a discussion. I have noticed this same frustration arising in other member's posts as well. 

As to the original question: "Does the study hinder or help your martial arts?" No. it doesn't hinder, but some members attitudes don't help! Maybe we should be more accepting of the fact that we don't all share the same beliefs and there is no monopoly on 'right'.
:asian:


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 20, 2009)

It doesn't affect my training in any way. I am not skipping practise to be here, and I am not skipping my own training time to be here.
I stay away from the threads I don't like or if I know that participating will frustrate me. Life is too short. I don't feel the need to convert others or convince them that I am right.

As for this place being here (the study): Trust me, you want to have it. It's a safety valve. I am supermod in another forum, and we have a similar place which is called 'The Conversation' which basically covers everything that is not related to our main purpose.
Without such a place, you get threads and off topic banter spilling over in other forums. It's far better to keep that contained to 1 place where people can easily ignore it if they want to.


----------



## Carol (Apr 20, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> ...the FMA guys threaten to kill you, and so on.




Bob, they were training blades.  Honest.  :uhyeah:


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Most of the time I log on I see the new threads and alot of it is in the Study or its subcatagory. I see debates, heated exchanges and personal shots. It makes me so sick sometimes I don't even want to be on this site.
> 
> Does the study help you in your martial arts or life?
> 
> Does it hinder your training or cause conflict in your life?


 
I usually only post in this area when its a subject that interests me.  Otherwise, I just observe.  Regarding the atmosphere of this area....yup, it gets hot and rude at times.  Some people can debate without the sidetracking of the personal shots, others can't.  

Regarding your last 2 questions, I'd say no to both.   Like I said, if its a thread that I like, I'll post, otherwise, I just watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 20, 2009)

I am working on a simple way to Opt-Out of the Study, but so far no luck.

If anyone wants to drop the study from what they see, let me know and I'll hard code you out.


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2009)

It doesn't affect my training, but I will say that I tend to take frequent breaks from the Study.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 20, 2009)

I cant decide which is odder. 

That people on a martial arts board are fretting about "fighting"...

Or that people get so emotionally invested in internet discussions that it effects their well being and mental state.

If the heats too much.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Does the study help you in your martial arts or life?


 
No



JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Does it hinder your training or cause conflict in your life?


 
On ocassion it use to but I tend to stay out of it these days. So the answer is now also no.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 20, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> I cant decide which is odder.
> 
> That people on a martial arts board are fretting about "fighting"...
> 
> ...


 
I think it's more that people, including me, are offended that some are not capable of carrying an arguement in a ten-gallon hat without descending into the realms of the sort of behaviour we shouldn't tolerate in ten year olds, let alone adults.

For the first year it's not too bad.  The next year it gets a tad irksome. After that you go into a bit of a decline.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 20, 2009)

True. But it doesnt seem to keep people from participating..no matter how offended they get. What does that say about human nature?


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 20, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I think it's more that people, including me, are offended that some are not capable of carrying an arguement in a ten-gallon hat without descending into the realms of the sort of behaviour we shouldn't tolerate in ten year olds, let alone adults.
> 
> For the first year it's not too bad. The next year it gets a tad irksome. After that you go into a bit of a decline.


 

Once people show you their mean side, or their petty side, or their pushy side, or their arrogant side, or their disrespectful side over and over and over and over, you start to realize that that is who that person really is deep down inside.  It gets a bit hard to take them seriously or have any respect for them in any of the other venues.  You suddenly realize that their opinion means nothing to you and there is no point in engaging in any discussion with them.  Kind of kills the desire to contribute to the site in other ways.

On the other hand, I guess it's good to give everyone a venue in which to show that side of themselves.  That way everyone can see it and know who's who.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 20, 2009)

I dont know if this venue...taken in isolation, minus any other personal knowledge of a person is an accurate display of anybody's true character. 

And I always try to keep in mind that my fundamentalism of others character can probably just as easily be turned around on myself.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm a frequent poster in The Study since I have a great interest in political affairs and current events. While it becomes contentious at times, I suspect it keeps a lot of heat away from other forums.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 21, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I am working on a simple way to Opt-Out of the Study, but so far no luck.
> 
> If anyone wants to drop the study from what they see, let me know and I'll hard code you out.



???

How about...


<drums>


Not visiting this forum? 


<bada-bing>


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 21, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I think it's more that people, including me, are offended that some are not capable of carrying an arguement in a ten-gallon hat without descending into the realms of the sort of behaviour we shouldn't tolerate in ten year olds, let alone adults.
> 
> For the first year it's not too bad.  The next year it gets a tad irksome. After that you go into a bit of a decline.



I have to say, after having been on staff for about four years and responsible for monitoring the online behavior of adults ( :barf: ) that I echo this sentiment.  

It's downright exciting at first, challenging after that and then ... certain particular circumstances notwithstanding, you can only kick a dog for so long.

I can't say the Study hinders my training as some other real life situations have occurred for me at the same time ... but after four years, it becomes hard to continue to not get paid for spanking adults who should damn well know better.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I have to say, after having been on staff for about four years and responsible for monitoring the online behavior of adults ( :barf: ) that I echo this sentiment.
> 
> It's downright exciting at first, challenging after that and then ... certain particular circumstances notwithstanding, you can only kick a dog for so long.
> 
> I can't say the Study hinders my training as some other real life situations have occurred for me at the same time ... but after four years, it becomes hard to continue to not get paid for spanking adults who should damn well know better.


 
Try working security for a few years. I'm guessing after that you will no longer say anything about not getting paid for dealing with adults because they can't pay you enough


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 21, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> I dont know if this venue...taken in isolation, minus any other personal knowledge of a person is an accurate display of anybody's true character.


 
You may be right, but I can only formulate my opinions with the information provided.  If this is the side they show most often here, that is what I have to use to make my judgement of their character.

You only get one chance to make a first impression...


----------



## Carol (Apr 21, 2009)

Does the study help me in my martial arts or life?

Yes, and I'll explain.  When I moved to my new apartment, I didn't have cable TV installed right away.  I still don't have it.  I don't really miss it that much, I prefer to be engaged by interactive activities, be they martial arts, video games...or posting on a forum.  I find that posting in The Study can be a challenge: can I formulate my thoughts on a controversial matter without losing my temper or making a lot of enemies.  Am I succeeding?  I don't know.

Does it hinder your training or cause conflict in your life?   No it doesn't hinder my training and no it doesn't cause conflict.  While I feel very fortunate that some folks here have become my real-life friends, it is not the most important thing in my life.  As much as I do enjoy the internet, it does not take priority over real life.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 21, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> can I formulate my thoughts on a controversial matter *without losing my temper* *or making a lot of enemies*. Am I succeeding? I don't know.


 
I think most of us could benefit if we considered this when posting in the Study.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 21, 2009)

I think The Study is a simple mirror on real life.  

In real life there are important issues that merit discussion and there are also many hours wasted in discussing the most trifling pettiness.

In real life we can debate facts as though they were not facts and cite hypotheses as though they were.

In real life many of the most considered intellects seek no participation in extraneous debate, and there are also folk who have intelligence that they feel must be proven for it to be valid.  

In real life there are folk possessed of concerned dispositions and genuine expertise who are prepared to discuss issues with those who are apparently less experienced or less well versed.  Unfortunately there are just as many sanctimonious, pompous and patronising folk with time only for berating, belittling and condescending.

I cannot take myself out of real life as much as I sometimes wish it.  I can however stay away from The Study if I see that I can neither contribute nor gain from it.  

Over the last few years I have gained a lot from MT and have encountered some of the cleverest, most genuine and sincere martial artists here.  I would not want to lose The Study because I would worry that its winding down would take with it some of those folk that I have come to like so much  

And that is my opinion and it is 100% proven factual, anotated in Hansard, pressure tested on the street, accurate to one picometre, Pantone colour matched and whiter than white even at thirty degrees...

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 21, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Most of the time I log on I see the new threads and alot of it is in the Study or its subcatagory. I see debates, heated exchanges and personal shots. It makes me so sick sometimes I don't even want to be on this site.
> 
> Does the study help you in your martial arts or life?
> 
> Does it hinder your training or cause conflict in your life?


It helps to identify the things we feel strongly about and why. What would you fight for.
Sean


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I can't say the Study hinders my training as some other real life situations have occurred for me at the same time ... but after four years, it becomes hard to continue to not get paid for spanking adults who should damn well know better.



I feel your pain!


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 21, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Try working security for a few years. I'm guessing after that you will no longer say anything about not getting paid for dealing with adults because they can't pay you enough



Same thing in Law Enforcement.

I think thats probably why I dont think that the Study is such a big deal. 

Sticks and stones my break my bones (or some 250lb felon)......


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 21, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Try working security for a few years. I'm guessing after that you will no longer say anything about not getting paid for dealing with adults because they can't pay you enough



Oh I did work security for a while.  Hence the past tense.


----------

